# -+-+=JAPANESE LOWRIDER MAGAZINES OLD ISSUES=+-+-



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

FOR SALE!!!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 3 2011, 02:24 AM~19488654
> *FOR SALE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THAT #10
I DONT HAVE PAYPAL
WHAT CAN WE DO


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 3 2011, 01:31 AM~19488673
> *I WANT THAT #10
> I DONT HAVE PAYPAL
> WHAT CAN WE DO
> *


No. 10 Issue, I don't have for sale. There is a white 62 Impala on the front cover.


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 3 2011, 02:38 AM~19488692
> *No. 10 Issue, I don't have for sale. There is a white 62 Impala on the front cover.
> *


1ST PICTURE 
2ND ROW
LAST MAGAZINE WITH THE BROWN 63 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 3 2011, 01:44 AM~19488699
> *1ST PICTURE
> 2ND ROW
> LAST MAGAZINE WITH THE BROWN 63 :biggrin:
> *


Issue No. 46...


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 3 2011, 02:47 AM~19488705
> *Issue No. 46...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 3 2011, 01:48 AM~19488708
> *:yes:
> *


Pm sent!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 3 2011, 02:49 AM~19488712
> *Pm sent!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

BuMp!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

How much per issue ? :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

#25 & 26.....???????? HOW MUCH??????


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jan 3 2011, 08:38 PM~19495059
> *#25 & 26.....???????? HOW MUCH??????
> *


# 29 ALSO


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 3 2011, 06:38 PM~19494332
> *How much per issue ?  :biggrin:
> *


 Witch issues are you looking for?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF+Jan 3 2011, 07:38 PM~19495059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$20 each..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

To-The-Top!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:10 PM~19495544
> *Witch issues are you looking for?
> *


Maybe 36, 39 and the one in the last pic above 96 with the 64 and Felix the Cat. What condition are they in and do they have posters? :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I need the ones with the caddies on the cover...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 4 2011, 06:02 PM~19504046
> *Maybe 36, 39 and the one in the last pic above 96 with the 64 and Felix the Cat.  What condition are they in and do they have  posters?  :biggrin:
> *


Pm Sent!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 4 2011, 07:35 PM~19505264
> *I need the ones with the caddies on the cover...
> *


Witch issue are you referring to?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

*i need custom lowriding!! japan issues
1999 1
2005 11 and 12
2006 3 and 12
2007 1 and 3
2009 3, and 4
2010 6
lmk if you have any of them*


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 5 2011, 10:14 AM~19510349
> *i need custom lowriding!! japan issues
> 1999 1
> 2005 11 and 12
> ...


Found a few, Will need to keep looking threw boxes and boxes of magazines... Will let you know when more pop up...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 5 2011, 12:10 AM~19508211
> *Pm Sent!
> *


PM Returned.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 5 2011, 02:59 PM~19512118
> *Found a few, Will need to keep looking threw boxes and boxes of magazines... Will let you know when more pop up...
> *


do that please


cash in hand


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 5 2011, 05:38 PM~19514311
> *PM Returned.
> *


Payment sent for # 39.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 6 2011, 06:14 AM~19519493
> *Payment sent for # 39.
> *


Sent out today with a little something, something...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 6 2011, 03:33 PM~19523512
> *Sent out today with a little something, something...
> *


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I know ive already checked with you before, but if you run across any of these i need these LRMJ issue #'s...

3, 64, 65, 67, 69


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

MASSAGE TO EVERY ONE. FIRST ONE WITH CASH WILL GET YOU WITCH EVER MAGAZINE I HAVE IN THE PICTURES FIRST!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 7 2011, 06:41 AM~19529310
> *I know ive already checked with you before, but if you run across any of these i need these LRMJ issue #'s...
> 
> 3, 64, 65, 67, 69
> *


I only have 69 out of all the issues your looking for..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 7 2011, 02:35 PM~19533017
> *I only have 69  out of all the issues your looking for..
> *


#21,24,26,29,31,33,44,68,69,70. Are all Sold :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 6 2011, 03:33 PM~19523512
> *Sent out today with a little something, something...
> *


Got it today. Great seller.  Thanks again, Chapo. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 8 2011, 10:31 AM~19539898
> *Got it today. Great seller.    Thanks again, Chapo.  :thumbsup:
> *


Your welcome bro... Did you like the other stuff?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 8 2011, 12:03 PM~19540558
> *Your welcome bro... Did you like the other stuff?
> *


Yup.  Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 8 2011, 12:31 PM~19540792
> *Yup.    Thanks.  :biggrin:
> *


Good to do business with you homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 7 2011, 08:05 PM~19535983
> *#21,24,26,29,31,33,44,68,69,70. Are all Sold :biggrin:
> *


To-The-Top!

*The other issues in the pictures are still for sale!*


----------



## VALLEJO707 (Oct 4, 2010)

Got mines today! Real happy thanks for the goodies.
By the way the mag in the pic with the yellow caddy is that #53?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*The Only copies left!!

Issue No. 15, 17, 20, 23, (2 copies of No. 25), 28, 29, 36, 39, 44, 53, (2 copies of No. 85) And issue No. 97*


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE MAGAZINES CHAPO :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 11 2011, 02:03 AM~19564042
> *THANKS FOR THE MAGAZINES CHAPO :thumbsup:
> *


Good to meet you! Anytime homie! Will look for the other mag we were speaking about. Have a good day homie!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VALLEJO707_@Jan 10 2011, 10:39 PM~19563185
> *Got mines today! Real happy thanks for the goodies.
> By the way the mag in the pic with the yellow caddy is that #53?
> *


Thanks for the business homie, That issue your talking about is No. 53 and on the front cover their is a Yellow Big body Cadillac...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 10 2011, 10:53 PM~19563303
> *The Only copies left!!
> 
> Issue No. 15, 17, 20, 23, (2 copies of No. 25), 28, 29, 36, 39, 44, 53, (2 copies of No. 85) And issue No. 97
> *


To-The-Top! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Issue No. 15, 17, 20, 23, 25, 28, 29, 36, 39, 44, 53, 85 And issue No. 97 Are all now sold!!!


*I only have one extra copy of issue No. 25 and No. 85 and two extra copy's of issue No. 19 left! that is it!!!*


----------



## lowrider413 (Aug 13, 2009)

Got the mags today. Thanks


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider413_@Jan 14 2011, 07:32 PM~19600350
> *Got the mags today. Thanks
> *


Anytime! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

To The Top


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Have a few more I need to take pictures of and then post up...  :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

post custom lowriding issues you ahev 4 sale


----------



## OGCARTOON (Mar 11, 2013)

Any one have old magazines for sale or trade?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

how much shipped 92033


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

OGCARTOON said:


> Any one have old magazines for sale or trade?


Pm you number bro i have a collection from lrm blv low company magazine


----------

